# Coolant tank overflowing! help



## estephens13 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,
This is a 2011 1.4T. It blew a hole in the 6" bypass hose yesterday and I replaced that then found a small crack at the top of the surge tank and replaced that. Now when the temp hits 190* or so it overflows. The level in the tank never seems to drop for the thermostat opening. The water pump and thermostat were replaced in April. Any Ideas?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your description lines up with a cooling system still air locked. You may find this morning the tank is now empty.....it purged somewhat overnight.

Top it off and let it idle till the cooling fan cycles....you should be able to see continual flow where the small hose is attached to the tank once all the air is purged.

Don't be surprised if you have to top off several times in the A.M. before starting the car.

Rob


----------

